# TV ads for TiVo begin



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.mediaweek.co.uk/news/bulletin/mediapm/article/1077931/?DCMP=EMC-MediaPMBulletin


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

VirginMedia's Press Release


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

they'll have to set up a seperate forum for the new "i want reminders" posts over at the VM support forum


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

To nick another company's tagline:

"This changes everything. Again"


----------



## Queb (Mar 22, 2002)

At last the start, Sky get a body blow back from TiVo


----------



## howardmicks (Feb 13, 2011)

Queb said:


> At last the start, Sky get a body blow back from TiVo


Dont think sky need to be worried just yet,Tivo alone aint gonna bring the masses over only content and vm seem to have there heads buried again regarding that


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I saw the ad on London - but not Central.


----------



## Queb (Mar 22, 2002)

Any chance of a youtube upload ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Didn't record it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

howardmicks said:


> Dont think sky need to be worried just yet,Tivo alone aint gonna bring the masses over only content and vm seem to have there heads buried again regarding that


Oh dear. Here we go again 

They don't have Sky Atlantic; and a couple of the CBS stations, which are showing mostly repeats anyway. They are also missing some HD channels but have the SD version already.

As far as I can tell that's about it. Anything else?


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

OzSat said:


> I saw the ad on London - but not Central.


Just caught it in the corrie interval, very short and used a favourable Daily Mirror review quote


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The ad I saw said "Daily Mail"


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

OzSat said:


> The ad I saw said "Daily Mail"


Interesting, so there are a series of ads quoting different reviews.
Bet there are none from News International though.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Yes - I wondered if one of us hads mis-read - but I now have both Mirror and Mail ads recorded.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

There is a T3 based one too.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's the current one with Marc Warren:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsp6QQRXdTY[/media]

[edit]Just found this ad (and future ones !) are now on virgintivo's (official ?) youtube channel :


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> [edit]Just found this ad (and future ones !) are now on virgintivo's (official ?) youtube channel


Certainly looks official.


----------

